# LineX rocker panels?



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Was curious if anyone has done this to an '08 Super duty and has pics. I am thinking about doing it on mine but would like to visualize it first also if anyone has a ball park price that would be great. I would like to do fender wells and up the outside of the fenders along the natural body line (2"-3" surrounding wheel wells) and then also do from just under doors up to natural body line (8"-10"up from bottom of doors) and then just right inside the doors on the painted surfaces up 6". I would like to get this done to prevent and cover some minor stone chips from stones kicking up and I don't like mud flaps. Also was thinking of getting this done and then putting some stainless rocker panels over the linex, it all depends on how it looks. I am also hoping this bites the rust in the butt before it starts in the most rust prone zones of a vehicle.

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

you can go to line-x and they do that stuff but it is really expensive. give your local line-x dealer a call but when i called think they said it was like $500 to do like the bottom 6in or so of the truck basically. the front fender, doors, rear fender on both sides


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was going to have my last truck done (megacab dually) and to do rockers, around the front fender and the whole rear fender it was right at $1200.
Robert


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I know I saw a guy on here a little while back that had a newer ford done. It was white and I believe he lived in alaska. but cant remember his name


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

Search in the picture forum for linex. I know a guy in IL did all that stuff to his chevy. Pm him and I'm sure he can give ya an idea of cost and what's involved. Think he might have had prices in the thread


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX on here had it done, I know it broke the $1k mark.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah that was him I think he almost broke 2k! but it did look nice I gotta say that


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I have it done to my '04. I will try to post up some pictures later. Chris


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Just saw 02DURAMAX pictures and looks great! KJ, I'm with you in wanting to get it done but $2000 is kind of high! Keep us posted.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is my truck. This was the day that I picked it up. It was one of the best things that I ever did. It was something like $700. Chris


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Upstatedzlguy, that is nice. Love the look, love the protection. Should be a factory option.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

The most damaging rust comes from inside the panel where it is hard to wash and allows salt and moisture to sit. The line-x will help hold everything together as the metal disintegrates but can't prevent this. It will prevent the stone chips and accompanying rust and the truck should look new for much longer. I think this idea is fantastic and the look on the Ford above just works for me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

For $700.00 I would do it in a heartbeat! Time to call around and get quotes. Thanks for the pics UPstateDzlGuy, that looks great!


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

For 2k I prolly wont, but for 700 and to look as good as upstate, where do I sign.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

KJ Cramer;979279 said:


> For 2k I prolly wont, but for 700 and to look as good as upstate, where do I sign.


Your north of me KJ, but I'm going to call around and check prices out. I'll let you know what kind of feedback I get back!


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah p2p, you are prolly an hour to an hour 20 away from me, but pricing should still be the same, I was thinking of getting some pricing today as well, I'd like to compare, I'll drive down there for the right price.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks guys. It was the first time they had done it quite like that on the outside. There is a Line-X type material on the insides of the door. I had a guy take care of the rust and it poked back through so he used this bed liner stuff which has worked great. If you have this done make sure it is the Line-X Xtra Guard with the Kevlar as it visually looks better. I'm over two years and love it. Chris


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm the guy from Ak. Had mine done for 499 through Armaline and the bed was 450, I didnt have the fenders done like UPSTATE. It gives the truck a whole new look and protection and value if you dicide to sell. The spray that was applied to the fender well is now peeling off the plastic so dont pay the extra money but I think it was just over spray.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO they should color match it with the rest of the paint, it would look cleaner. It's a cool idea but I don't like the black.


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

heres one pic


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

schmol;983528 said:


> IMO they should color match it with the rest of the paint, it would look cleaner. It's a cool idea but I don't like the black.


They can, but im sure it would cost a lil'extra. IMO, I like the two-tone scheme!

I got all 3 of my trucks line-X'd last week. I got pics on my cell phone but cant figure out how to transfer the pics.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

You get the chip guard or just the bed done? Rails?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

snowman4;983612 said:


> You get the chip guard or just the bed done? Rails?


The bed with over-rail & tailgate. I added the Kevlar coating to the F-250.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Got a quote for $820.00 to look like upstate, color matched was double that, I don't think I am going to or wanted to go with color match but figured I'd get the price anyways.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I prefer the two-toned look myself. Great looking truck by the way. Chris


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ya I got my truck done in the fall. Sometimes though since it's been to Line X the tailgate drops open on it's own... bit of a pain.

I'm wondering if it's worth getting the chip guard done. Truck is an 04 Sierra 1500 in pretty good shape for it's age. It's got about 140,000 km on it now but when I picked it up int he spring it only had 118, 000. 

What do you guys think. Should I get this chip guard and if so what colour? Colour match or contrast? I don't really have a "trim" around my fenders so I don't know if it would look as amazing as that Ford.


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

i have it done on my truck i think bottom 16 inches it was 550 for it.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowman, Just do it, Doesnt matter what truck it is.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

im going to be doing it to my 09 super duty this spring. tired of all the chips and scratches on my rocker panels. im going to call around to a few line x dealers around here and see which one has done the most vehicle exteriors. I will be doing inside the fender wells myself with herculiner and under neath the truck. i usually wash it off as often as i can though.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, I have it done on my Truck and it was just over 1K for just the chip guard, Inside the door edge, and Door sills.


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

you guys all paying over a grand got ripped off.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow.... some of you guys did get ripped off! A few years back when I did the rocker panel LineXing to the 00 F250 thats in my signature it cost me $500 for about 4" over each of the fenders (to that natural body line all the way down the side of the truck) and up about 16" on the rest of the body, also about 4" up all the way across the bottom of the tailgate (to match the line coming down the side of the truck). That was only back in 2008, I can't imagine the price has gone up that much since then. Color matched would have been twice the price I paid...


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

350guy;984586 said:


> i have it done on my truck i think bottom 16 inches it was 550 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't wanna high-jack, but where are you guys getting your 08 tow mirrors from?


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

On my '08, lol, I couldn't resist, sorry I have no better help to offer.


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

i got hit by a dump truck with my normal mirrors and i got the o8s from stealth automotive, 850 with the led smoked lights installed.


----------

